# What have the doctors been telling us



## d0ug (Jan 31, 2014)

Acid reflux should be called lack of acid reflux because the acid in the stomach that you can not digest your food and the body puts more weak acid in the stomach.
  Doctor told every one to cut down on salt. Salt is needed to make stomach acid.
  And then they give antacids and acid pump inhibitors which give temporary relief but cause more damage.

  Erectile dysfunction the doctors told every one to use oils and don’t eat fat cut back on your cholesterol. What are all hormones made from even sex hormones?  They are made from cholesterol.

  Alzheimers did not exist 60 years ago and now number fifth killer. 60 years ago doctors starting telling us to cut back on cholesterol. The brain is made up of 75% cholesterol and the part affected by Alzheimers is 100%. The body only makes 10% of the cholesterol that the body need the other 90% must come from food.

  Rickets is starting to come back with a vengeance. This diseased was almost eradicated and now returning. Doctors have been telling you to stay out of the sun or use sun blockers to stop skin cancer. Well the sun gives you vitamin D which stops rickets and is an important part of the immune system.

  Cancer Doctors told us to cook our meats well done Heterocyclic amines are a group of 20 chemical compounds formed during cooking. They are found in meats that are cooked to the well done stage, in pan drippings, and in meat surfaces that show a crispy brown crust. Epidemiological studies show associations between intakes of heterocyclic amines and cancers of the colon, rectum, breast, prostate, pancreas, lung, stomach, and esophagus the cancer rate increases by 462%

    Doctor told us to use statins to control cholesterol. There is no diseased caused by high cholesterol. Now finally the FDA has said that taking statin increase the chance of diabetes by 50% and Alzheimers by 100%.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 31, 2014)

Doug you have no idea how hard I tried to find something to argue about in all that, but essentially, can't find much I don't roughly agree with.

Some I don't know enough about to argue, and some I came to the same conclusion about long ago.

Except 'acid reflux' which just means burping acid up past the sphincter that stops it burning the oesophagus, it doesn't really refer to the amount or consistency of the acid.   There,   knew I could find something.

I particularly do agree about eating cremated meat.  I've always been a medium to rare *red* meat eater. (RED meat, not pork, that's lethal unless cooked right through)  You use fancy names for the burnt bits but 'free radicals' is what I remember them called and they've proven to carry  carcinogenic properties.  
It was just lucky coincidence that I prefer meat with a bit of life left in it though and lose interest when it turns into hot leather.  Overcooking kills the nutritional values in it anyway so people may as well eat cardboard as well to overdone red meat.

About the eggs.  Yes, great source of vits and proteins but as in everything there can be too much of a good thing. They also carry albumen to jam up your kidneys and hydrogen sulfide to make you unpopular in elevators.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 31, 2014)

Alzheimer's did exist; it was just undiagnosed, like autism, aspergers, and other mental issues that weren't recognised.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 31, 2014)

That's a point Jen, also people died younger 'back then' before the age that most show symptoms now.  Also 'senile dementia' was the buzz word for vague oldies I remember.  

There is even conjecture that 'witches' were just women with PMS.  Most karked before they reached menopause and the survivors going through change of life tantrums were construed to be 'possessed'.   Men are still of this opinion. 



The figures distort our perceptions a little due to longer lifespans and improved diagnoses.  Internal cancers were described historically as 'griping of the guts.'  Is there really a higher ratio of 'killer diseases' among us now?  Or are we still dying of what our ancestors did except they didn't know the fancy names for them?  Something killed them off younger, but then they didn't have the medical nous we do now for treatment.

Statistics are elastic at best.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 31, 2014)

Exactly Di. I could disprove a lot of D0ug's arguements, but tonight I can't be bothered; enough problems of my own.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2014)

Good post Doug, I agree.  Also years ago I remember the elderly getting forgetful, and having Dementia, but nothing as severe as Alzheimer's, where they don't even know who they are, where they are or who you are...very sad.


----------



## d0ug (Jan 31, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Doug you have no idea how hard I tried to find something to argue about in all that, but essentially, can't find much I don't roughly agree with.
> 
> Some I don't know enough about to argue, and some I came to the same conclusion about long ago.
> 
> ...


Here is a webinar on acid reflux that might explain it better than me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf8YSfMEyqA


----------



## d0ug (Feb 1, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Alzheimer's did exist; it was just undiagnosed, like autism, aspergers, and other mental issues that weren't recognised.



  60 years ago there was no Alzheimers even by a different name it was discovered in 1979 there are basically four different dementias 1 senile dementia which is normally oxidative damage and can be reversed. 2 Korsakoff’s syndrome which is a vitamin B1 deficiency and mimics Alzheimers probably a lot of doctors miss this diagnosis because the only way to know for sure is at an autopsy. 3 Wernicke-korsakoff syndrome which is a combination of senile dementia and Korsakoff’s 4 Alzhiemers which came only be diagnosis by autopsy. This is destruction of the myelin in the brain the myelin is 100% cholesterol. Cholesterol is so important that the body makes it but it only makes 10% of our needs and the other 90% needs to come from food.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 1, 2014)

I think we have always had people who showed some signs of dementia, and it was just written off as old-age. but now, what we are seeing as dementia is more severe, and Alzheimer's has almost become and epidemic, just like cancer has. 
I do believe that eating a healthy diet is a big factor in preventing these diseases. Most of our foods now are overprocessed, and also contaminated with pesticides, and other processes that we subject our feeds to. 
Doctors used to try and heal patients, now they only treat symptoms, so the disease is never eliminated, and the doctors and pharmacies continue to earn money from our ailments.
A number of years ago, there was a  landlord that regularly listed his rentals with the company that i worked for at the time.
Then, he stopped calling, and we didn't hear from him for some time, and his son would call in and list the house with us instead, saying only that his dad had health issues, when I asked how his dad was doing.
About 6 months passed, and one day, Bill himself called in to list his rental properties. He explained that he had had Alzheimer's, but was now recovering. A friend had given him some Herbalife protein/vitamin supplement, and he had been taking that, and the extra vitamins put his illness into remission. 
I had never heard of anyone recovering from Alzheimers before this, and was amazed at his recovery.
Now, they are starting to discover the healing power of coconut oil for dementia, and even though people are not totally recovering by using the coconut oil, the progress of the disease is stopped, or at least slowed down.


----------



## Old Hipster (Feb 1, 2014)

My husband won't listen to me about statin drugs which he is on, but he has cut himself back a bit. 

My cholesterol is  pretty high, but what "they" consider good is where it should be and I am not taking anything, they tried a couple of times, but I held my ground.

I


----------



## nan (Feb 1, 2014)

Agree with you DOug,Aspergers and Autisum has sky rocketed since children have been over  vaccinated.
Altzheimers was never as bad as it is today since statins have been prescibed.
Taking magnesium can help with acid reflux.


----------



## Katybug (Feb 1, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Alzheimer's did exist; it was just undiagnosed, like autism, aspergers, and other mental issues that weren't recognised.



God knows how old she would be, but my great g'mother had Alzheimers, no question  Tho, as you said Viv, no one had a clue what it was at the time.  Mother described so many of her symptoms and actions to me.  Doesn't take having dr in front of your name to know exactly what it was and Mom ended up with identically the same symptoms.  Scary as hell genetics!!!!

Just FYI, for those who may have any questions regarding loved ones, if you're ever wondering if it's Alzheimers....quoting Mom's doctor who is supposedly one of the best in the state for this sort of thing, try the script med, Aricept. (There are probably many more out there now.)  If it works, it's Alzheimers.  It doesn't help all types of dementia, but was a Godsend to us. It not only improved Mom's memory considerably, but helped stall it somewhat for 3 yrs, much longer than usual.  Early diagnosis is the key!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2014)

Happyflowerlady, I've read all the success stories about coconut oil slowing down or helping with Alzhiemer's, I take a spoonful daily just as a preventative...as it is in my family, and I do not want to get it.


----------



## thehandyman1947 (Feb 2, 2014)

dOug,good observatations,you have a good chance of making it beyond 120 years, since you don't buy the crap the doctors are telling us. they made acid reflux a disease, that is rediculous, you don't catch it, it is simply a failure to alkalize, eat greens,after protein,to alkalize,and no acid reflux, the other conditions you mentioned, give your body what it needs,and it will function the way it was designed


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 2, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Happyflowerlady, I've read all the success stories about coconut oil slowing down or helping with Alzhiemer's, I take a spoonful daily just as a preventative...as it is in my family, and I do not want to get it.


I take coconut oil, too, Seabreeze. I get the regular unflavored oil for cooking use, and the one that is virgin coconut oil, and has a coconut flavor still, to take my spoonfuls of it.  
I have tried adding it to my morning coffee, but decided that I didn't like the oiliness in the coffee, and in smoothies, especially with ice, it hardens into little tiny chunks in the blender. My favorite way is to add it to oatmeal, and stir it in as soon as it is ready to eat.
I also buy fresh coconut, and add that water and meat into my smoothies. 

There are quite a few ebooks on Amazon, and from time to time, they will be free, so I have been adding them to my library as I find them.  According to the books, coconut oil is helpful for many other health issues besides Alzheimers, and other memory problems.


----------



## d0ug (Feb 2, 2014)

Coconut is high in saturated fat there is an ongoing discussion if it has cholesterol or not.
  If it dose than it helps prove my idea.
  Also vitamin E in high dose has proven to return memory in Alzheimers
  Selenium with vitamin E   also showed  promise


----------

